# Paralyzed tail? Help



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had 8 Mbuna Chichlids in my 55 gal aquarim for about a year. No problems thus far.
Today I notice one of my larger cichlids 3.5-4" long cant use his tail muscles. theres no real physical damage to it and the anal fin with the egg spots appears clamped up tight against the body. he swims with only his pec fins.. Any ideas what this is?? All other fish appear fine. Some are picking on him maybe because he is injured?

Help


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

His tail looks a little beat up but cant tell if this is from other fish starting to pick on him or him dragging the tail on the sand/bottom.

Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates were very high. Doing a 50 % water change every 24 hours till thats taken care of.


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sorry heres the proper format for my post*

1. Size of tank? 55 Gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0 
c. Nitrate? 60-80 ppm (I did an immidate 50% water change and will do so dailyd. pH, KH and GH? 8.1 pH
e. Test kit? API Freshwater Master TEst Kit

3. Temperature?78-80 degrees

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Set up about a year now

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? African Cichlids (MBUNA) 4 yellow labs, 2 Salousi or Demonsi(?) not sure and 1 red zebra and 2 larger albino zebras (I think thats what they are)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? a few small fake plants and real rocks
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? sand bottom
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?

9. a. Filtration? HOB and Fluval 404
b. Heater? yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Lights are on about 6.5 hours a day
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed? 40-50% 2 x a month
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap Water
d. Water conditioner used? PRIME (same bottle from a year ago...Does this expire and become useless?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? vacummed 2 X a month

12. Foods? New Life Spectrum Pellets
How often are they fed? once a day in the evenings 

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? one of the larger Albino red zebras seems his tail is paralyzed, only swims with pectorial fins and the anal fin with egg spots is clamped tight against his tail. his tail drags on the sand, rocks as he tries and swims about, causing some wear and tear (not sure if this is early fin rot or from abrasion of the sand, rocks and other fish)
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used? None

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz2kff2Ih3e


----------

